# P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard



## scudmissile (25. April 2012)

*P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

In den nachsten Tagen möchte ich meinen neuen Rechner mit Ivy Bridge Cpu Zusammenstellen.
Nur leider schwanke ich bei den Mainboards noch zwischen P8Z77-V und P8Z77-V Pro.
Soviel ich weiß hat das Pro nur ein paar USB anschlüsse mehr und einige Phasen bei der Spannungsversorgung mehr.
Die zusätzlichen USB Anschlüsse sind mir ohnehin egal, aber brauch ich die zusätzlichen Phasen? möchte schon etwas übertakten da ich mir eine *K*-CPU kaufen möchte.

Oder hat jemand eine andere Kaufempfehlung? Bei ASrock habe ich leider gehört ist das Bios/Uefi nicht ganz so ausgereift bzw.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Wenn du im normalen Bereich übertakten willst kannst du quasi jedes Board nehmen. Das Asrock ein unausgereiftes UEFi hat wäre mir neu, das ASRock Z77 Extreme4 oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H dürfte eigendlich reichen wenn alle nötigen Anschlüße und Funktionen gegeben sind.


----------



## Lyph (25. April 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Ich schließe mich mal direkt an. Werde mir in spätestens 5 Wochen auch ein neues System zusammenbauen und bin derzeit am ASUS P8Z77-V (150,-) Board hängen geblieben, da es im Gegensatz zum ASRock Extreme4 (120,-) mehrere PWM-Gehäuselüfter steuern kann.
Das P8Z77-V Pro (170,-) bietet im Vergleich nur zwei weitere interne USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und kann statt vier halt fünf PWM-Gehäuselüfter steuern. Das wäre mir persönlich den Aufpreis nicht wert.

Als Alternative wäre auch ein ASRock Z77 Pro3 (85,-) interessant mit einer zusätzlichen Lüftersteuerung.

Die vielfältige Auswahl bei den Z77-Boards ist einerseits ein Segen aber im gleichen Atemzug auch ein Fluch.


----------



## scudmissile (25. April 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Habe nachgesehen, das P8Z77-V Pro hat   12 -Phasen for CPU, 4 -Phasen for iGPU,  das P8Z77-V  hat  nur 8 -Phasen for CPU, 4 -Phasen for iGPU.
Ob das einen großen Unterschied macht? 

(hab aber wirklich gehört, dass ASUS hochwerigere Bauteile /Spannungswandler verwendet als die meisten ASROCK Boards. Ein eitereer Vorteil des Asus wäre das Wlan Onboard, schadet auch sicherlich nicht)


(Gibts event. in der nächsten PCGH einen Test zu den Neuen Z77 Mainboards weiß das jemand? )


----------



## palli (30. April 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Nur zur Info an scudmissile...und alle anderen hier zur Info.

Mein PC Händler hat mich da folgendermaßen aufgeklärt, wusste ich vorher auch nicht.

ASUS hat sehr hochwertige Teile die verbaut werden. ASROCK ist aber die OEM Schiene von ASUS, dort werden auch sehr gute Bauteile, aber halt günstigerre in der Regel verbaut.
Da liegt der große Unterschied. Qualitativ ist das AROCk aber in keiner Weise schlechter, hat teils unteschiedelich und da eben günstiger


----------



## der_knoben (30. April 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

AsRock ist OEM von Asus? Das ist doch auch schon länger vorbei. Das war mal so.

Und wenn die Teile bei Asus so hochwertig sind, dann sollten doch gerade dei teuren Boards nicht immer wieder die Hufe hoch machen. Davon liest man hier nämlich öfter.


----------



## palli (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Das ist noch immer so, wurde mir noch mal so bestätigt. Und die Preis und Produktphilosofie von Asus kann und will ich nicht beurteilen oder Stellung zu nehmen.


----------



## der_knoben (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

VOn wem wurde dir das bestätigt?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*



palli schrieb:


> Das ist noch immer so, wurde mir noch mal so bestätigt.


 
Quelle?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Gebr. Grimm Computer? Bei Mainboards würde ich trotzdem jeden Hersteller vor Asus vorziehen


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gebr. Grimm Computer? Bei Mainboards würde ich trotzdem jeden Hersteller vor Asus vorziehen


 
Wieso? Hab jetzt aus mehreren Quellen erfahren, dass ASUS im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Herstellern reale Digital-PWM Chips und keine veralteten MOSFETs auf den Z77 Boards verbauen. 

_"Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt."_

Das P8Z77-V spricht mich schon an, natürlich hat es auch seine Macken. Wirklich schlechte Boards bauen keiner dieser Hersteller: ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte und MSI.

Ein 70€ Board wird genauso laufen wie ein 200€ Board, nur mit weniger Features. Und genauso können Probleme mit sowohl einem 70€ als auch einem 200€ auftreten.

Einfach ein Budget festlegen und dann schauen welcher Hersteller ein Board in dem Budget anbietet mit all den Featuren, die du brauchst/willst/suchst.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*



Lyph schrieb:


> Wieso? Hab jetzt aus mehreren Quellen erfahren, dass ASUS im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Herstellern reale Digital-PWM Chips und keine veralteten MOSFETs auf den Z77 Boards verbauen.


 
Und was jetzt?
Wieso wohl sind die Asrock etwas günstiger als andere?
Deswegen sind sie aber nicht schlechter.
Digitale Spannungswandler sind sehr überschätzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Ich kann mich trotzdem nicht mit Asus anfreunden, zu oft RAM Probleme und das Design ist abschreckend


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Ich wollte nur einen Anstoß geben, wieso manche Hersteller einen geringeren und andere einen höheren Preis verlangen (können). Natürlich spielen auch andere Faktoren dabei eine wichtige(re) Rolle.

"Schlecht" und "gut" ist bei den oben genannten Herstellern eh das falsche Adjektiv, aber auch das habe ich versucht anzudeuten (70€ vs. 200€ Boards).

Ich würde aber schon gerne eine plausible und belegte Begründung für Dr Bakterius's Behauptung hören, wieso man andere Hersteller ASUS vorziehen sollte, damit ich unter Umständen andere Boards in Betracht ziehe als das bis jetzt favorisierte P8Z77-V.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Man hat es hier ja auch schon öfters gelesen das deren Bios hinterher hinkt bezüglich der RAM Unterstützung gerade bei Vollausbau, auch habe ich schon selber öfters die Erfahrung gemacht mit diversen Boards in den letzten Jahren. Über das Design kann man streiten, aber Smarties Design ist nicht mein Fall wie auch martiale Gamer Gehabe.


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Das sind aber alles subjektive Begründungen, nichts was du objektiv belegst.

Probleme mit Arbeitsspeicher findet man genauso bei Boards anderer Hersteller. Ich kann auch gleich ein Gegenbeispiel bringen: Mein aktuelles ASUS Board unterstützt problemlos meinen DDR2-1066 Ram @5-5-5-15 bei 2.1V. Läuft problemlos seit drei Jahren. Genauso könnte dein Problem nicht aus dem Board sondern dem vll. schlechten Ram resultieren.

Dass das BIOS/UEFI hinterherhinken soll höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Hast du dafür irgendwelche Belege?

Design ist wie du schreibst natürlich reine Geschmackssache. Da ich eh ein geschlossenes Gehäuse verwenden werde sind mir andere Faktoren wichtiger. Meinetwegen kann das Board auch pink und mit Hello Kitty Stickern bestückt sein (übertrieben gesagt).


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*



Lyph schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur einen Anstoß geben, wieso manche Hersteller einen geringeren und andere einen höheren Preis verlangen (können). Natürlich spielen auch andere Faktoren dabei eine wichtige(re) Rolle.
> 
> "Schlecht" und "gut" ist bei den oben genannten Herstellern eh das falsche Adjektiv, aber auch das habe ich versucht anzudeuten (70€ vs. 200€ Boards).



Bei einem 200€ Board erwarte ich perfekte Qualität. Ganz gleich wer da der Hersteller ist.



Lyph schrieb:


> Ich würde aber schon gerne eine plausible und belegte Begründung für Dr Bakterius's Behauptung hören, wieso man andere Hersteller ASUS vorziehen sollte, damit ich unter Umständen andere Boards in Betracht ziehe als das bis jetzt favorisierte P8Z77-V.



Genau da ist das Problem bei Asus. Boards jenseits der 200€ fallen bei denen auseinander.
Natürlich werden die auch mehr gequält was OC angeht. Aber wenn ich 300€ für ein Maximus Extreme ausgeben und es mir um die Ohren fliegt weil ich mal bis an die Grenze takte dann stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Das ist aber in meinen Augen nicht dem Hersteller geschuldet, weil man das durchweg in der Hardware-Branche findet.

Zum Beispiel zahlen Leute über 500€ für eine Grafikkarte und diese besitzt dann weder eine vernünftige Kühlung noch läuft sie problemlos. Man bezahlt eh deutlich zuviel für "neue" Hardware und ist dann oft auch noch ein Beta-Tester. Den Schuh kann man jetzt aber nicht ausschließlich ASUS anziehen.

Meine Budgetgrenze liegt eh bei den 150€, somit wäre das P8Z77-V schon das Ende der Fahnenstange für mich und ich möchte auch nur moderat übertakten. Ein ASRock Pro3 würde genauso meine benötigten Features und Schnittstellen bieten, dennoch bin ich geneigt den Aufpreis zu zahlen (für vermeidlich besseres Kühlkonzept, ggf. hochwertigere Bauteile und nette Zusatzfeatures).


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*



Lyph schrieb:


> Meine Budgetgrenze liegt eh bei den 150€, somit wäre das P8Z77-V schon das Ende der Fahnenstange für mich und ich möchte auch nur moderat übertakten. Ein ASRock Pro3 würde genauso meine benötigten Features und Schnittstellen bieten, dennoch bin ich geneigt den Aufpreis zu zahlen (für vermeidlich besseres Kühlkonzept, ggf. hochwertigere Bauteile und nette Zusatzfeatures).


 
Das Z77 V ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber Asus ist nun mal immer teurer als andere Hersteller. Wer den Aufpreis bezahlen will kann das machen. Wer nicht bekommt bei den anderen Hersteller ein Produkt das nicht wirklich schlechter ist.
Und viele legen auch Wert auf die Optik und hier schlampt Asus einfach.
Für das schwarz/rote Design musst du eine Menge Geld bei Asus hinlegen. Die anderen Boards sind im -- meiner Meinung nach -- hässlichen Zustand.
Hier müsste Asus einfach mal nachlegen. Gigabyte bemüht sich ja schon. Zumindest ein wenig.
Asrock hat hier doch den größten Sprung hingelegt. Wenn ich daran denke wie die Boards noch vor 2-3 Jahren ausgesehen haben.

Und du kannst mir erzählen was du willst. Auch wenn es nicht entscheidend ist aber das Auge kauft einfach mit.
Stell dir vor Asus würde ein Z77 Board mit guter Ausstattung -- wie das V oder Pro -- im ROG Design für 150€ anbieten. Man würde ihnen die Bude einrennen und es ihnen aus der Hand reißen.


----------



## Ryle (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Die meisten Overclocker setzen gerade wohl auf das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H. Warum das nun so ist weiß ich auch nicht. Aber wenn die sich parallel 5 verschiedene Boards kaufen und beinahe alle dann gerade dieses behalten wird es schon Gründe dafür geben


----------



## Lyph (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Wenn man nur nach der Optik gehen würde, dann ist ein ASRock Board (gerade Extreme4 und Extreme6) in seiner Schwarz/Gold Optik natürlich echt schick. Nur sollte einen die Optik herzlich wenig interessieren, wenn man kein Fenster im Gehäuse hat und den Rechner nur zum Entstauben hin und wieder öffnet.

Design mag gerade für jüngeres Publikum (~14-20 Jahre) ausschlaggebend sein, aber nicht für den preisbewussten erfahreneren 'alten Hasen'. Außerdem liegt Schönheit immer im Auge des Betrachters und sollte gerade beim Hardwarekauf eine untergeordnetere Rolle spielen (außer beim Gehäuse).

Um nochmal was zum Topic beizutragen: Ich persönlich würde den Aufpreis zum Pro-Modell nicht zahlen, da die zusätzlichen Features in meinem Fall nicht benötigt oder genutzt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Wie ich schon erwähnte sind es meine Erfahrungen und was man hier in den Foren liest. Ich würde trotzdem nie ein Bonbonboard kaufen, mir reicht es schon es zu wissen.
Auch wird es bei denen mit der Boardvielfalt auch übertrieben was auch eine seltsame Preisstruktur aufwirft


----------



## s.Oliver (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Könnte mir mal bitte einer die ganzen unterscheide der z Chipsätze erklären? z77,z75,h77,b75 usw


----------



## Lyph (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Wikipedia - "Ivy Bridge Chipsets"


----------



## s.Oliver (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Ok Danke... Und braucht man das "Smart Response Technology" unbedingt? Und gibt es schon interessante z75 Boards?


----------



## Lyph (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Bei Geizhals werden nur zwei Z75 Boards gelistet:
- ASRock Z75 Pro3 80€
- Biostar TZ75B 90€

Da würde ich dann lieber zum Z77 greifen, weil du dort einfach viel mehr Auswahl hast. Ein günstiges Modell wäre das hier: ASRock Z77 Pro3 90€.

Smart Response Technology (SSD-Caching) lohnt sich idR nicht. 
Hier ein informativer Beitrag zu der Thematik.


----------



## s.Oliver (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Ja da habe ich das Gigabyte z77x-d3h in Aussicht... ist zwar nicht ganz günstig aber habe bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit gb


----------



## DividedStates (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Du glücklicher!

Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren geschworen Gigabyte die nächsten 15 Jahre nicht in Betracht zu ziehen, weil mir die letzten zwei Mobos von denen innerhalb eines halben Jahres weggeraucht sind.
In ca. 8 Jahren ziehe ich sie vielleicht wieder in Betracht.


----------



## Fi-8o15 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

Kann man auf dem Board Sli/CF nur in Kombination mit einer Ivy-Bridge benutzen oder geht geht das auch mit ner i5-2500k?


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*

müsste auch mit dem Sandy klappen


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: P8Z77-V  oder P8Z77-V Pro Kaufberatung  für ein Z77 Mainboard*



Fi-8o15 schrieb:


> Kann man auf dem Board Sli/CF nur in Kombination mit einer Ivy-Bridge benutzen oder geht geht das auch mit ner i5-2500k?


 
Du kannst Sandy und Ivy uneingeschränkt nutzen.
Mit Sandy kannst du halt kein PCIe 3.0 nutzen.


----------

